# Realistic side effects of dianabol



## PeterS (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi guys

I was wondering if i could get some help. i got these dianabol tabs they are 10mg, blue hearts. I'm a first time steroid user and was wondering what the REALISTIC chances of getting gyno are? I'm not worried about acne or other side effects. it was recommended that i take 30mg a day for 6 weeks. Ive been training for four years now and have seen excellent gains training naturally, but of course, the gains are coming more slowly now and i want to put on a few more kg to reach my goal weight. does anyone know of anyone who has had gyno from taking this dose for 6 weeks?

Any help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It's very realistic. I got gyno from dbol. I personally don't see the point in using just dbol. It's more for strength due to the retention of water.


----------



## Stanbo (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello Peter. No one can tell you for sure how you will react to the dbol. Some people are more prone to gyno than others. It would be better to err on the safe side and throw in an anti estrogen or at least have some on hand before starting the course. Nolvadex is suggested by some but personally arimidex is what I use. Good luck mate!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I get no sides at all, but as said above, it is always sensible to have something on hand, just in case.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

dbol no real props but oxy and methyl mst, i need to use tomoxifen with i just run it from the start at 20mg no matter what i use now.

Ben


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Just have Nova on hand in case mate, no one can predict how you will react. Id say you would be unfortunate to have gyno off that cycle but you could be one of the unlucky ones.

You will need Nova for PCT anyway, I'm assuming you know about PCT?


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah mate some people seem to get gyno lookin at d bol and some can take for months with nothing i dont know why i hope your one that dont like people have said have nolva to hand and keep checking hope it goes ok


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

IT IS A FACT THAT DBOL CAN GIVE YOU GYNO, IT IS POSSIBLE ON ANY DOSE, HOWEVER IT IS UNLIKELY ON A DOSE OF 20MG OR LESS.

YOU MUST HAVE NOLVA ON HAND TO USE IF ANY GYNO SHOULD START TO APPEAR. I HAVE HEARD THAT IF GYNO STARTS TO SHOW ITSELF WHILE ON CYCLE YOU SHOULD TAKE 60MG NOLVA IMMEDIATELY, 40MG THE DAY AFTER AND 20MG FOR THE REST OF THE CYCLE.

IM SURE OTHER PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM ARE MORE KNOLEDGEABLE THAN ME AND CAN CONFIRM/COMMENT ON THIS!

I AM ALSO INTERESTED TO KNOW WHAT PCT SHOULD GO WITH 30MG OF DBOL? 20MG FOR AROUND 21 DAYS? OR TAPER DOWN I.E. 60MG DAY 1, 40MG DAY 2-11, 20MG DAY 12-21????????


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

You need to understand the mechanisms that give you gyno in the first place.

AAS and prohormones raise your testosterone, this is detected by the body and converted to estrogen to keep things in balance (aromatisation), the result is elevated testosterone and estrogen, in proportion.

Elevated estrogen is what gives you the gyno binding to the estrogen receptors in your breasts (a little gift from when you were female for a time in the womb), so yes any AAS at any dosage could give you gyno as some people are more prone than others.

hth

SD


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

SportDr said:


> any AAS at any dosage could give you gyno as some people are more prone than others.
> 
> SD


Only AAS that can aromatise into estrogen or can bind directly to the estrogen or progesterone receptor can cause gyno.

Examples of AAS that cannot cause gyno include Masteron, Tbol, Winstrol, Anavar, primo etc.


----------



## PeterS (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks guys for all your help. i really appreciate it.

il try to get hold of some nolvadex asap. thanks again.


----------



## NumeroUno (Jul 29, 2006)

A uneducated friend of mine has got really bad gyno from taking a prohormone just over a year ago. He went to see the doc the other week who said it was the worst case he had ever seen and has recommended surgery. Anyone had experience with surgery for gyno I could pass onto him?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

For me sides are:

Lethargy

Lack of appetite

Crippling back pumps

Moon face

Thats on 30mg ED.


----------



## Coreyl (Mar 13, 2013)

I've just started my first cycle of dbol and wanted to know where is best to get hold of some nolva


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Coreyl said:


> I've just started my first cycle of dbol and wanted to know where is best to get hold of some nolva


Make your own thread


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

The Rave said:


> IT IS A FACT THAT DBOL CAN GIVE YOU GYNO, IT IS POSSIBLE ON ANY DOSE, HOWEVER IT IS UNLIKELY ON A DOSE OF 20MG OR LESS.
> 
> YOU MUST HAVE NOLVA ON HAND TO USE IF ANY GYNO SHOULD START TO APPEAR. I HAVE HEARD THAT IF GYNO STARTS TO SHOW ITSELF WHILE ON CYCLE YOU SHOULD TAKE 60MG NOLVA IMMEDIATELY, 40MG THE DAY AFTER AND 20MG FOR THE REST OF THE CYCLE.
> 
> ...


Think your shift key is stuck mate


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Side affects of dbol effect everyone differently, I get none from it, even at 100mg ed. some get bad sides from just 20mg ed. all depends on you.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

sckeane said:


> Side affects of dbol effect everyone differently, I get none from it, even at 100mg ed. some get bad sides from just 20mg ed. all depends on you.


Who cares, the thread is almost 6 years old :lol: .


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mars said:


> Who cares, the thread is almost 6 years old :lol: .


Oh haha it just popped up on my taptalk


----------

